# A simple vista, à primera vista...



## Cutiepie321

¿Cómo se puede decir en portugués la expresión: "A simple vista" o "A primera vista"?

Ejemplo:
"A simple vista ellos pueden ser considerados como unos criminales desalmados."

¡Gracias adelantadas!


----------



## willy2008

A primeira vista.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"A simple vista ellos pueden ser considerados como unos criminales desalmados."
 
*À simples vista, eles podem ser considerados uns criminosos desalmados.*


----------



## Cutiepie321

¿Se utiliza comúnmente esa expresión? ¿Especialmente en un lenguaje menos coloquial?


----------



## aloappaola

No Brasil é muito comum A PRIMEIRA VISTA, para qualquer tipo de linguagem, sem distinção.
Saludos


----------



## Cutiepie321

Oh, muy bien, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Naticruz

aloappaola said:


> No Brasil é muito comum A PRIMEIRA VISTA, para qualquer tipo de linguagem, sem distinção.
> Saludos


Para que não fiquem dúvidas: no Brasil escreve-se «a primeira vista», ou «à primeira vista» como em Portugal?
Obrigada


----------



## Cutiepie321

Naticruz said:


> Para que não fiquem dúvidas: no Brasil escreve-se «a primeira vista», ou «à primeira vista» como em Portugal?
> Obrigada



Acho que se escreve como em Portugal, porque na minha composição o professor não corrigiu isso e ele é brasileiro (e muito rigoroso com a ortografia).


----------



## Vanda

À primeira vista.  À prima vista.


----------



## Mangato

Tem outra expressão da que eu gosto muito
_*Num primeiro olhar*_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Também é possível utilizar "em princípio":

*Em princípio, eles podem ser considerados uns criminosos desalmados.* 

Mas eu, particularmente, não gosto.


----------



## Cutiepie321

WhoSoyEu said:


> Também é possível utilizar "em princípio":
> 
> *Em princípio, eles podem ser considerados uns criminosos desalmados.*
> 
> Mas eu, particularmente, não gosto.



Sim, eu tinha visto, e também "a princípio" (mas imagino que é com acento?).


----------



## Naticruz

WhoSoyEu said:


> Também é possível utilizar "em princípio":
> 
> *Em princípio, eles podem ser considerados uns criminosos desalmados.*
> 
> Mas eu, particularmente, não gosto.


 
«*À primeira vista*» significa: numa análise superficial sem grande minúcia.
«*Em princípio*» significa: sem que se verifiquem situações impeditivas.

São expressões que, no exemplo sob apreço se podem equivaler.

Noutros contextos, porém, não podem ser usadas indistintamente, como por exemplo:

«Em princípio, amanhã vou a tua casa». Com isto pretendo dizer que, se não houver circunstâncias que mo impeçam (como o mau tempo, ficar doente, etc.), irei a tua casa.

Nesta frase não tem cabimento a substituição por «à primeira vista». 

Cumprimentos
PD Penso que no Brasil será igual.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Também é possível utilizar "em princípio":
> 
> *Em princípio, eles podem ser considerados uns criminosos desalmados.*/quote]
> 
> Peço desculpa, mas não me parece, pelas razões expostas pela Nati. _'Em princípio'_ ninguém pode ser considerado criminoso. Seria uma barbaridade jurídica e a inversão dum princípio civilizacional básico (o da presunção da inocência, que não da culpa). Ou seja, _'em princípio_' somos todos inocentes, não culpados. Já _'à primeira vista',_ com tudo o que implica de superficialidade, podemos não ser.


----------

